# Site for Rome & Pompeii in Early May?



## thegreatpan

Can any of you recommend a site for visiting both Rome & Pompeii, I have been told it may be easier to plot up somewhere central to both venues and catch a train/bus. Quite happy to do a night in a hotel for Pompeii.


----------



## Antonia

*Here*

We stayed here, right outside the entrance to the ruins, 20 meters away. A very good site.

http://www.campingzeus.it/en/index.php

And here in Rome

http://www.campingtiber.com/content/city.htm

Even nicer, but a short train to Rome centre.

enjoy

Antonia


----------



## Dinks123

Zues is excellent. Right by the ruins and also the railway station that takes you to either Naples or Sorento. Cheap and convenient.
In Rome we stayed in Camping Village Roma. There is a bus stop right outside the campsite, a huge supermarket across the road .

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1485

Also a very friendly office staff who speak English.


----------



## Jean-Luc

September 2010 we stayed HERE for Pompeii and HERE for Rome.

Camping Spartacus was adequate for our needs and was across the road from the ruins and very close to the railway for visiting Naples and Sorento.
The place in Rome is a Sosta (N41.875813 E12.555592) adjacent to storage and has a tram stop just outside which goes straight into the central station.


----------



## eddied

*Rome & Pompei*

 Ciao, just butted in to say that your original post gave me the impression that you maybe thought you could stay sort of half way between the two (Rome & Pompei). No. They are 220 Kms apart. The advice / locations given by the other posters is excellent,and I cant add to it. Just on a personal note prefer Camping Roma Village myself in Rome.
Benvenuto,
eddied


----------



## thegreatpan

Thanks Folks.


----------



## Curtisden

*Rome*

We stayed here flaminio village rome. Busy but very cleab and a short local train ride to the city centre. We used Camping Cheques £12 in Rome wonderful.
http://www.campingflaminio.com/ENG/default.asp


----------



## mattnlaura

I know the original poster said they wanted a site to stay on but for those looking for a free nights parking in Rome you could try this dead end road that we are using...

N41.87347, E12.47225

Happy Travels!


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Hi

We stayed at Tiber in Rome - very nice, but many pitches under trees and quite a few midges/mozzies etc.

Spartacus was our base in Pompei - watch out for the "professionals" coming and going, hiring the "bungalows" and leaving 30 mins later - all wearing boots of course. It wwas a right laugh!

Russell


----------



## scept1c

Ciao Eddied, I know you live in the area so maybe you can give us a few tips.  

A couple of years ago we visited Pompeii after an excellent week at Happy Camping Village(ACSI) in Rome. When visiting Pompeii we stayed 3 or 4 days I think it was Sant' Antonio(ACSI) campsite near Vico Equense. One day we took a short walk from the site and boarded a boat to Amalfi, it was beautiful, we then took a bus along the Amalfi coast road (it was hair raising, the bus drivers really earn their money). We got off the bus and spent some time in beautiful Sorrento before getting the train back to Vico Equense. It was a fantastic memorable day.  

We hope to go back to the area next March / April on our way to Sicily(Sicilia). We intend to visit Herculaneum (Ercolano) and hope you can recommend a camp site (ACSI preferred) and anything else you think we should see.

Any tips about travel to Sicily would also be very useful. 

Thanks, scept1c


----------



## eddied

*Ercolano*

 Ciao sceptic,
for visiting Ercolano, your best bet is in fact to stick either with the campsite you already know at Marina di 
Seiano (Vico Equense), or the sites at Pompei such as Spartacus or Zeus. You then use the Circumvesuviana train, and alight at Ercolano Scavi station; from where a shuttle bus takes you to the scavi entrance. Another visit worth making in the area is the Villa of Poppea at Oplontis - just a short walk from the Circumvesuviana station of Torre Anunziata, on the line Napoli - Pompei - Sorrento, as is Ercolano scavi.
For Sicily, depends how much time you have. There is so much to see there. Plenty of both campsites and aree attrezzate (soste).
Since you will no doubt be crossing Villa San Giovanni - Messina, would go around the island clockwise; sticking mainly to the coast; where most of the interesting sites are. Deviate inland to Piazza Armerina, Erice, Enna. Don't leave without visiting Palermo and Monreale.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin

our own database provides the following

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=255

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=254

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1485

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1486

if any more sites are known about perhaps you could add them to our database, or if they are already in then add an extra review to the entries 

HTH


----------



## scept1c

Grazie molto eddied and thank you very much Nuke.  

We're really looking forward to the trip, unfortunately we can't leave home until the end of February, I'm sure it will be a lot warmer there. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin

if you can, get down to Sicily, well worth a visit


----------

